# Oliva Serie G Torpedo Cigar Review - Excellent



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree with the rest of these reviews, this is simply a great buy at around $3 at auction. The flavor is a 10, as good as any cigar- and I like D...

Read the full review here: Oliva Serie G Torpedo Cigar Review - Excellent


----------



## beauvafr (Jun 13, 2009)

I got the Belicoso ones in my humidor. Not very smelly tobacco, tight and creamy draw. Construction is ok. Good bang for the buck.


----------

